# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Employment Opportunity Art Crater Handler Preparator Installer Driver

## Greg Gahagan

*Ship Art international ishiring for an Art Crater! 
*
*Have wood shop experience?Interested in a new trade? See below to learn more about our opening!
*
*Whatis Crate making?** It* is a precise andresponsible craftsmanship process of stabilizing every artwork to assure itssecurity and safety at any stage of the transportation process. Working withpower tools, attention to detail and experience in the field of woodworking areall preferred requirements.
*
Job: Un*der the guidance and direction ofthe crating manager, the Art Crater’s job duties include fabricating andfinishing high quality crates for the transportation of fine art &antiques, from museums, galleries and private collectors. 
*
Job Description*
·        Previous wood working experience a must
·        Building crates from start to finish forunique and high value artworks
·        Can work with saws, air nailers, chop sawsetc
·        Production work and detailed custom work
·        Willing to perform other incidental andrelated duties as required and assigned
*
Qualifications*
To perform this job successfully, anindividual must be able to perform each essential function and responsibilitysatisfactorily. The requirements listed below are representative of theknowledge, skill, and ability required.

Minimum 1 year wood shop experience or equivalent     relevant experienceProficient math skillsDemonstrates basic skills required to assemble cut     parts with little to no supervisionWillingness to learn new skills, and strong     attention to detailMust be willing and capable to work a flexible     schedulePerform recurring activities such as bending,     crouching, stooping, stretching and reachingAbility to solve routine questions/problemsAbility to follow very detailed instructions and     specific protocols to maintain safety of artwork and co-workersAble to identify basic crate building materials and     knows the difference between nominal and actual differences.
*
Requirements*

Must be able to lift at least 65 lbs.Must be able to stand for long periods of timeAn ability to work as part of a team and as an     individual; good communication skillsAbility to physically carry out the work required in     lifting/moving artworksAwareness/understanding of supports and frames is a     plusHigh School Diploma or GED equivalent
*
Additional Requirements*

Status must be maintained for the duration of     employment at Ship/Art Requires each incumbent to complete and pass STA application and verification.Requires background check, employment physical, performance evaluation (lifting test), and/or drug test

Job Type: Full-time
Salary: $20.00 to $27.00 /hour DOE
*HOW TO APPLY*
If you feel you possess the experience and qualifications outlined, please click the link to apply: http://shipart.com/employmentor email your resume to jobs at shipart.com for immediate consideration. Tolearn more about Ship Art please visit www.Shipart.com.

----------

